
How I use 500 Miles to track promising tech companies - s_reid9
https://medium.com/@MathiasArkayin/how-i-use-500-miles-to-track-promising-tech-companies-1e544e9ad0eb#.w73d0a27m
======
DrScump
Quite a commercial.

The app rates only 3.4 on Google Play.

Worse yet, it demands access to all this data:

Version 2.92 can access:

Identity: find accounts on the device

Contacts: find accounts on the device

Location: approximate location (network-based)

Phone: read phone status and identity

Photos/Media/Files: modify or delete the contents of your USB storage read the
contents of your USB storage

Storage: modify or delete the contents of your USB storage read the contents
of your USB storage

Device ID & call information: read phone status and identity

Other: receive data from Internet view network connections full network access
prevent device from sleeping control vibration run at startup pair with
Bluetooth devices use accounts on the device

